# Seitz blind hook broken



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Does anyone know if the 'hook' part on the flyscreen/blind can be bought separately from the entire assembly? One broke on mine the other day and it seems a bit silly that the whole thing has to be replaced. At the moment a rubber band holding the blind to the flyscreen pull-down handle is holding it but it's not perfect......

TIA..

Griff


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Any chance of a photo so we all know what your after??


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

How do you upload an image?


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

It's ok - I think I've found some. Not identical, but looks like they do the same job

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/caravan_accessories/seitz_blinds.aspx


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Griffly, Any dealer normally has them in stock, Steve


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well they arrived today and i've replaced the broken one. Eventually. Incredibly difficult to remove the old one - two small recesses make it very hard just to slide the old one out. In the end I had to resort to breaking bits off and pushing the rest inside the metal 'rail' thing on the bottom of the blind. The new one then just slotted in.

Think I'll try not to break any more....


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Griffly..

when you post, there is an add attachment box below the posting box, browse your picture into there and click 'add attachment' make sure your pic isn;t huge in terms of killybytes..

god i am bored.. and thanks to a friend getting a single malt out as well as harveys ale and red wine, I have a hangover .. :? 

johniiie


----------

